# The Sister Tour



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I was going to say that all of Miss M sisters are just as whacked as she is but I better not since they are likely to see this:blush2: . How about if I just say that they sure are adventurous.

Adventurous, yea that will work. :thumbsup: 

They were here for a baby shower and had some time to kill this morning. Mrs. F sure enjoyed the riding the tandem with me the last time they were in town. The ladies voted and I was informed that we were going to tour DC.

I handed the camera to F and we were on our way.

It sure is a nice day for a ride-it started out chilly but warmed up fast. Just like we did.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We rode past the mall down to the old waterfront to check out some of the lesser known memorials.

F just snapped whenever she wanted to.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Then we headed back through town and uphill in Georgetown to home.

I think F had a good, good time.

I know I did.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

.........


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like fun after all those snowy days.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like fun. Must have been some crowds in DC yesterday, no?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Looks like fun. Must have been some crowds in DC yesterday, no?


Those pic are from today and like every spring/summer weekend the town is packed with tourists (however since all the Fed offices and law offices and lobbiest offices and NGO offices are closed the traffic is better then during the week (that doesn't include Georgetown traffic which is always whacko)).


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Congratulations, I didn't even know Miss M was expecting. Nice picture post as usual.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Congratulations, I didn't even know Miss M was expecting. Nice picture post as usual.


F took the pix (I was just along for the ride) and a favorite niece is soon to be a mommy.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

DC sure is pretty this time of year. Looks like great fun. We just had two days of rain and snow but finally supposed to be really nice again this week.


----------

